# Setzen wert in JTextField



## Gast (21. Jul 2004)

Hallo Leute,
könnte mir vielleich jemand behilflich sein und erklären warum geht's nicht Wert setzen in class C_JTextfield in diesen Fall?

vielen Dank im Voraus
	
	
	
	





```
package project;
import javax.swing.JTextField;

public class C_JTextfield extends JTextField {

   public void setWert(String wert)
   {
   this.setText(wert);
   }

      public String getWert()
      {
      return this.getText();
      }
}
```


```
package project;

import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class Felder extends JFrame {
  C_JTextfield text = new C_JTextfield();

  public Felder() {
    try {
     text.setBounds(new Rectangle(101, 36, 223, 27));
     this.getContentPane().setLayout(null);
     this.getContentPane().add(text, null);

     this.setBounds(200,300,450,150);
     this.setVisible(true);
    }
    catch(Exception e) {
      e.printStackTrace();
    }
  }
}
```


```
package project;

public class CHaupt {
  public static void main(String[] args) {

  C_JTextfield t=new C_JTextfield();
  t.setWert("Hallo"); //geht nicht :(

  Felder f=new Felder();
  //f.text.setText("Hallo"); dass das so geht weis ich :)
  }
}
```


----------



## Beni (22. Jul 2004)

Du legst auch zwei Instanzen deines Textfeldes an. Die haben keine gemeinsamen Werte...

Da gibt es einmal diese:

```
public class Felder extends JFrame {
  C_JTextfield text = new C_JTextfield();
```

Und dann noch diese

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
  C_JTextfield t=new C_JTextfield();
```


Anstelle von dem hier

```
//f.text.setText("Hallo"); dass das so geht weis ich :)
```

versuch mal das

```
f.text.setWert("Hallo");
```


----------



## Gast (22. Jul 2004)

Vielen Dank Beni,
mit Instanz die ich erzeuge es ist klar das ich auf alle public Methoden zugreifen kann, ich will aber class Dynamisch laden und auf alle Componenten zugreifen.Kannst du mir bitte erklären wie ich das realesieren könnte?

Vielen Dank

```
package project; 
import javax.swing.JTextField; 

public class C_JTextfield extends JTextField { 

   public void setWert(String wert) 
   { 
   this.setText(wert); 
   } 

      public String getWert() 
      { 
      return this.getText(); 
      } 
}
```


```
package project; 

import java.awt.*; 
import javax.swing.JFrame; 

public class Felder extends JFrame { 
  C_JTextfield text = new C_JTextfield(); 

  public Felder() { 
    try { 
     text.setBounds(new Rectangle(101, 36, 223, 27)); 
     this.getContentPane().setLayout(null); 
     this.getContentPane().add(text, null); 

     this.setBounds(200,300,450,150); 
     this.setVisible(true); 
    } 
    catch(Exception e) { 
      e.printStackTrace(); 
    } 
  } 
}
```



```
package project; 

public class CHaupt { 
  public static void main(String[] args) { 

  //C_JTextfield t=new C_JTextfield(); 
  //t.setWert("Hallo"); //geht nicht :( 

try{
  Class.forName(project.Felder);//Class dynamisch laden
  }
catch(Exception ex){}
  //so wie kann ich jetzt auf  text Instance in class Felder zugreifen und Methode setWert() aufrufen ?

  } 
}
```


----------



## skaal (22. Jul 2004)

mit:

```
Class.forName(String str).getInstance();
```
erhälst du ein objekt, das du dannu.u. noch casten musst.
aber: müsste es in in hier:





> ```
> package project;
> import javax.swing.JTextField;
> 
> ...


nicht statt "this." "super." heißen, weil du ja auf die zugrundeliegende Klasse zugreifst?


----------



## Gast (22. Jul 2004)

Sorry, aber ich habe nicht verstanden was du damit meinst


----------



## Gast (22. Jul 2004)

mannnnnnnnnnnnnnn keiner weist hier was  :meld:


----------



## thE_29 (22. Jul 2004)

anstatt rumzunörgeln probier rum, da die Api sowieso viel sagt und was willst du eigentlich?

Das er dir hinschreibt wie alles 100%ig zu lösen ist?

.....


----------



## Gast (22. Jul 2004)

Gast ja entwieder ordentlich oder garnicht, solche Antworte kann doch jeder schreiben.


----------



## Gast (22. Jul 2004)

ich warte erstmal ab bid *Beni* kommt der Junge weist alles und schreibt ordentlich  :###   
Beni Hilfe  :bahnhof:


----------



## thE_29 (22. Jul 2004)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich warte erstmal ab bid *Beni* kommt der Junge weist alles und schreibt ordentlich  :###
> Beni Hilfe  :bahnhof:






			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gast ja entwieder ordentlich oder garnicht, solche Antworte kann doch jeder schreiben.





			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> könnte mir vielleich jemand behilflich sein und erklären warum geht's nicht Wert setzen in class C_JTextfield in diesen Fall?



Selber ordentlich schreiben! Dann bekommst eine ordentliche Antwort und nichts geht ruckzuck!

Glaubst du das ganze Forum kümmert sich um deine Frage und das in 10 minuten....


----------



## bygones (22. Jul 2004)

:noe: ich an Benis stelle würde in dem Fall nicht mehr antworten - aber vielleicht hast ja glück.....

ps.: weist ist nicht gerade verbreitet im Deutschen....


----------



## Beni (22. Jul 2004)

Das ist alles nur gutes Marketing, und gelegentliches Schweigen, wenn ich nichts weiss  :wink: 

Vielleicht versteh ich's auch nicht richtig:

Das hier ist wohl kein Javasyntax, denn "project.Felder" gehört meines Wissens nicht zur Sprache...

```
Class.forName(project.Felder);//Class dynamisch laden
```

Das hier gehört schon zur Sprache, aber das bringt wohl nichts

```
String name = Class.forName(project.Felder.class );
```

Das hier ist zwar möglich, aber macht nicht viel Sinn...

```
Class clazz = project.Felder.class;
Felder feld = (Felder)clazz.getInstance();
```

... weil man's so einfacher haben kann.

```
Felder feld = new Felder();
```


Wenn du mal die Instanz eines Feldes hast, ist alles weitere kein Problem mehr (also hast du dort auch kein Problem  ???:L )

Also ich vermute, skaal hatte recht, und dir fehlt noch der Cast? (   Felder feld = (Felder)irgendeinObject;  )

Ansonsten musst du mit mehr Infos rausrücken / besser erklären.


----------

